# Visa ban



## nrdahal (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm facing some difficulties to change my visa, Request all to advice 

Presently I'm on residential visa from last 6 months as a office manager, now i'm planing to change my visa with new employer, 

when i checked with MOL & TAS'heel agent they informed that, there will be automated 6 months ban while cancelling the visa before 2 years, & i will not be able to get new visa within 6 months from my cancellation. 

If i got cancel now, the same rule will be applicable for Freezone visa too. ?

Can get the freezone visa, even the labour ban is there.

I Mean to ask can i get freezone Visa after cancelling the old visa.

Thanks


----------



## hardcore country (Aug 11, 2012)

hello,
here in dubai i think people who are working in labour they don`t undrestand the law they keep on telling differrent rules they keep on changing 
for the free zone u will never have a ban 
but if u will change to a private company u will have an automatic ban of 6 month this ban u can remove if:
u have a bachelor degree and u got an offer more then 12000 dhs 
high school 5000 dhs 
diploma 7000 dhs 
but i heard that u can pay 5000 dhs to remove the bas ( it`s illlegal but the pro of the new company can do that ))..... because this law doesn`t exist any more 
i have a friend she didn`t finish 2 years and she cancelled our company gave her NOC so she didn`t get the ban from labour ......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you go to a freezone to work, then the ban will not affect that visa being issued. Do agree with the other poster, alot of the 'ban' talk at this point, is just to scare people who dont know any better  

Goodluck with your job.


----------



## nrdahal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for your valued suggestion, 

shall go for Freezone visa.

Regards


----------

